# J.D. 1032 Gearbox leak



## Cleetus0010 (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my 1032 gearbox repaired with new bearings but now it leaks some oil out of the auger shaft seal (the one on the engine side). It leaks towards the top of the seal so probably 15-20% of the oil leaks when full. I tried pulling this seal out, but couldn't figure out an easy way to remove. Any thoughts on how to remove, or is the leak small enough that I can just live with it? Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Corey


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Corey, By design the impeller needs to come off to get to that seal. Easier said than done. Do that or drain the oil and go grease. I know it's not in the manual, but they don't have any suggestions for getting a 30 year old impeller off a form fitted steel rod that's been in salt and slush either. The RPM's in that gearbox and temps it is exposed to won't affect anything, IMO.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A 00 type grease should work. It is like a mixture of gear oil and wheel bearing grease so it is thick enough to not run out, but not so thick it will all sling to the edges.


----------

